# Madeleine McCann



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, I know its "the Sun" but I thought I'd just post this link if thats ok?!

Maddie ‘seen with suspect’ in Dubai | The Sun |News


Jo xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds odd and is certainly a long shot - but you never know.

Such a sad case and I suspect she will never be seen again... 

-


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Sounds odd and is certainly a long shot - but you never know.
> 
> Such a sad case and I suspect she will never be seen again...
> 
> -


I like to think that she was at least taken by a kind family who were desperate to have a little girl to love and cherish. The alternatives are too horrible to think about - especially if she is alive after all this time

Jo xx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well good to draw attention to and if someone was to see the picture and recongize the child, would be wonderful. Thanks Jojo.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember following this story and the fact that she her eyes are 2 different colours caught my attention.

I do hope that this one has a happy ending!


----------

